# Hanging file folder drawer size



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

what size drawer would one need to make for a hanging file folder 13"X9.5"

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are the edges of the drawer going to be where you hang the files? Or are you going to use a store bought hanger inside the drawer? Over the years I have done both. 

G


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with George - you have to decide your method of hanging the files and then build your drawers to fit. You may even want to consider making the drawers so you can use both standard letter siza and legal size files - but either way, you will need to decide what hardware you are using as that will determine your drawer size.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's what I've used in the past:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I like kjharts design if the slides were made of delrin or nylon.
I bought some rails someplace once that set in slots in the drawer end panels as drawn below.
The hanging file folders measure 12 3/4 over all and centers of the rails are 12 1/4" ( the ones in my file cabinet anyway) I drew these rails 1/4 x 1/2 I believe they were galv. steel.
I set the top of the rails at 10 inches from the bottom and 1 inch from the top of the drawer.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> I like kjharts design if the slides were made of delrin or nylon.
> I bought some rails someplace once that set in slots in the drawer end panels as drawn below.
> The hanging file folders measure 12 3/4 over all and centers of the rails are 12 1/4" ( the ones in my file cabinet anyway) I drew these rails 1/4 x 1/2 I believe they were galv. steel.
> I set the top of the rails at 10 inches from the bottom and 1 inch from the top of the drawer.
> ...


All of that is good info. Measurements are correct. Nice Misc54:thumbsup:

we use 1/8" x 1" aluminum stock for the rails. I get in in 10' sticks and can be cut with a chop saw.
If we buy our drawer boxes (usually do) then we turn the box upside down on the table saw and cut right through for the slots. Then tack a piece of 1/4" ply on the back of the box to keep the rail from moving out the back.
Pretty easy really.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

just an idea, but at work I have my hanging files running lengthwise in the drawer. It's easier for me to see the file lables, and into the folders.My new desk at home will be built the same way...when I find one of those darned "round tuits"
Mick


----------

